# Scabs (or blisters) around mouth?



## HoneyPot (Apr 28, 2008)

Over the weekend, Oliver developed some scabs on either side of his mouth. The area looks raw and I'm not sure if it was blistering, or if he just cut the sides of his mouth somehow and it scabbed over.

I've been trying to google any kind of illnesses or diseases (infections etc) that present blisters or scabbing around the mouth - anyone have any ideas? I can't find anything.

Everything else is perfectly fine, no scabbing anywhere else on his body. He's eating and playing fine, although I can tell the scabs are a bit uncomfortable for him.

I'm taking him in to the vet tomorrow, but any ideas? Do you guys think I should try to pick the scabs off or leave them alone... 

I'm wondering if he's just been trying really hard to knaw his way out of the cage and damaged the sides of his mouth. This is the first time in almost ayear that he's been locked in his cage since I've gone back out to work now...


Edit to add: He's also not had anything out of the ordinary to eat that either Neil or I can think of. He's been eating his regular greens and pellets... so maybe an allergy to something... I don't know.


----------



## naturestee (Apr 28, 2008)

The only thing I can think of is syphilis.:?

Although it's probably more likely to be from gnawing on his cage. I would think syphilis would have shown up before now.

Don't be a stranger!:hug:


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 28, 2008)

I thought syphillis, too...though I hope not!!

Hugs to you guys!


----------



## juliew19673 (Apr 28, 2008)

Could he have gotten bit by one of the other buns? Just got off reading the thread above yours about the bun whose mouth got bit..


----------



## Maureen Las (Apr 28, 2008)

If it should be syphilis it is fairly easy to treat ...


----------



## HoneyPot (Apr 29, 2008)

Ah syphilis, that's whatI was thinking of, but couldn't remember. The more I look at it, the more I'm thinking that's what it might be. I was looking at it more closely today, and it doesn't really look like it's cut and scabbed over, it looks like scabs are growing out of his lip - it's pretty gross to be honest, but like Angie said - thankfully it's easy to treat.

I'll have the verdict from the vet tomorrow - thanks guys! 

Nad


----------



## Haley (Apr 29, 2008)

Syphillis was my first thought as well. I know Midwest just had an owner surrender a bun whose whole lip was gone bc of Syphillis. Its easy to treat with PenG though. If I remember correctly they can get that when theyre born if mom has it. Seems weird that its just showing up now, although I wonder if it could be caused by stress or something.

I would also ask about treating M&C if it is that, since they have had contact.

Keep us posted. I'll be praying for our little guy tonight.

*hugs*

Haley


----------



## HoneyPot (Apr 29, 2008)

I was reading up more on it just to get a better idea of what to ask the vet. Seems like it can show up anywhere from a baby to 2 years old - the median age is aroud 8 months... Oliver just turned a year this month.

He also doesn't have any scabbing around his privates, but it seems that is also not always a given with siphilis. The only way he would have gotten it is from before we got him because he's not had any sexual contact with any other buns. Aww, my baby has an STD. lol. 

I'll definately ask the vet to do the proper testing for it to determine if I should treat all my guys. Ugh. Just when I thought Oliver was the stress free bun....


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 29, 2008)

Aww no, not little Oliver . From what you discovered, it does sound like syphilis. Let us know how things get on at the vet.

Hey, you thought you were going to get off easy with these buns - no way 

Jan


----------



## Ivory (Apr 29, 2008)

You can check his genitals to see if there is any blistering/scabs around there. That also indicated syphilis.


----------



## HoneyPot (Apr 29, 2008)

So the verdict is...

She doesn't think it's just an injury because his mouth area is a bit swollen as well. She says it could be an allergy to something, but we haven't had anything new that I can think of around - no new cleaners or food, and he hasn't gotten into anything I've found...

So she also thinks it could be syphilis, but she just wants to treat him right away instead of waiting for tests to come back. So we gave him a shot of PenG and I have to take him back in a week for another shot.

She said if he hasn't had sexual contact with the other buns, then they are ok and she doesn't think it's worthwhile to treat them if we don't have to, so we're going to hold off on that for now....



_____________
Nadia


----------



## Haley (Apr 29, 2008)

Aww poor little man and his STD Im glad you got him on the injections. Was he a good boy for her?


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 29, 2008)

Poor Oliver. I had to chuckle at your std comment, lol.

Get better soon Oliver! Give him some extra treats from Me.


----------



## Haley (May 8, 2008)

Nad, how is Oliver doing? Are the meds working?


----------



## MsBinky (May 8, 2008)

Ah ha! So it was Oliver messing about with my girls Lol. You should see improvements quickly :rose:It really is gross huh?


----------

